# Installer une imprimante Ricoh aficio 3030 en reseau?



## xavax (7 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai un imac avec leopard et une photocopieuse ricoh aficio 3030 qui fait imprimante et scanner en reseau, tous les PC fonctionnent dessus, j'ai essayé de l'installer sur mon mac en ajoutant une imprimante avec l'adresse ip, il la trouve, il reconnait lorsque je t'ape l'ip dans la rubrique "imprimer via" que c'est une ricoh 3030. 

Parc contre lorsque je lance l'impression ca se lance mais ca imprime n'importe quoi....


----------



## Zyrol (7 Décembre 2007)

As tu telecherger les bons drivers ? car l'impression de caractères bizarre est en général typique d'un mauvais drivers.

Vas sur le site du constructeur pour vérifier que tu as bien le dernier driver


----------

